

Why Athiests Need Church - ajkessler
http://www.ajkesslerblog.com/why-athiests-need-church/

======
pavel_lishin
Kind of a link-baity title, but the idea is worth merit.

Note that you can replace "church" with "library", "park", "rooftop", or any
other place where you can be left alone in peace and quiet.

~~~
ajkessler
True. But, at least for me, it's pretty easy to get distracted in a library or
in a park. Plus, I think there's some added benefit in the fact that other
people around you are doing the same thing (ie thinking about big/important
stuff). You can kind of see the same effect in study groups or even incubators
like ycombinator.

If the setting really makes no difference to you, I think the routine is still
beneficial. Designating a time, every week (or day, or two weeks), going
somewhere, and just thinking about life is a phenomenally beneficial exercise.

------
phektus
One could do the same on a religion-free mountaintop.

